# WTB some Feral Hogs



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 16, 2009)

hey ya'll im lookin to buy some feral hogs, Im wanting about 3 to 5 at least one Boar. If anybody has any give me a PM. Im located in the Macon area and will come and get them.
Thanks
Scotty


----------



## Woodscrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't it illigal to sell and transport a feral hog?


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 16, 2009)

?????? there are people selling them on here, I have not checked if it's illegal or not. If anyone knows I would appreciate a heads up on buying wild hogs.
Thanks


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2009)

It is illegal to transport feral hogs unless they have been tested...See page 22 of the hunting guide


----------



## Dpsmith (Dec 16, 2009)

illegal to transport for relocation(release) but if you putting them in a pen to fatten up and slaughter, is that ok?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't you just buy regular hogs and turn 'em loose?  They'll turn feral within 3 generations if I'm not mistaken...and 3 generations for hogs isn't very long


----------



## MULE (Dec 16, 2009)

Any hog be it Potbelly , Domestic or wild it has to be tested prior to transport. Similar to having Coggins on a horse, can't transport them unless they have that either. 

Perfectly legal to buy them, perfectly legal to transport them if they have the tag in their ear.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 16, 2009)

whats it matter


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 16, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> illegal to transport for relocation(release) but if you putting them in a pen to fatten up and slaughter, is that ok?



 Well between you me and a fence post.... all i can say is thats my story and i am stickin to it!!!!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 16, 2009)

How are you supposed to get them tested if you can't transport them??  I don't think anyone is going to come to the woods when you catch them at 2:00 am and test them before you load it in the truck.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 16, 2009)

We test all ours for car sickness in the back of the truck.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 16, 2009)

curdogs4sure said:


> We test all ours for car sickness in the back of the truck.


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with # 11.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 17, 2009)

There are several posts on this thread that illustrate the attitude that causes so many folks have a problem with hog dog hunting.  That attitude will, in my opinion, eventually lead to the death of hog dogging in Georgia.


----------



## WolfPack (Dec 17, 2009)

As long as the destination is of a place where the end result is confinement and slaughter, most are cool about it.  If your looking to release elsewhere to populate an area....most are not cool with it.


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> There are several posts on this thread that illustrate the attitude that causes so many folks have a problem with hog dog hunting.  That attitude will, in my opinion, eventually lead to the death of hog dogging in Georgia.



Sounds about right.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2009)

*OP never mentioned hog doggin'*

i don't want to attack or defend hog dog folks... there are enough people here that will do that... WITHOUT ME!!! but...

the original post didn't say 1 word about hog doggin'...

hogs CAN be captured without dogs... pens / traps... funny how people jump to conclusions.

how did the hog/dog spin get thrown in here?


----------



## hevishot (Dec 17, 2009)

georgia_home said:


> i don't want to attack or defend hog dog folks... there are enough people here that will do that... WITHOUT ME!!! but...
> 
> the original post didn't say 1 word about hog doggin'...
> 
> ...



guess you need to read the posts by the doggers....


----------



## redlevel (Dec 17, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> There are several posts on this thread that illustrate the attitude that causes so many folks have a problem with hog dog hunting.  That attitude will, in my opinion, eventually lead to the death of hog dogging in Georgia.



Yep.  Bunch of peckerwoods.



georgia_home said:


> i don't want to attack or defend hog dog folks... there are enough people here that will do that... WITHOUT ME!!! but...
> 
> the original post didn't say 1 word about hog doggin'...
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter if they catch them with dogs, in a pen, in a trap, or herd them mounted on housecats.  If they are moving them illegally, and/or for relocation, they are still a bunch of peckerwoods.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2009)

i just wanted to understand..

there was not 1 mention of hog doggin in the ORIGINAL POST. and this turns into an SOME folks venting against hog dogging.

regardless of what is done with them... especially when DOGS ARE NOT INVOLVED, why does that cause things to turn ANTI DOG HOG hunting.

my comments has nothing to do with the legal/illegal actions involved in moving hogs... just the way some people jump to conclusions about hog dogers.

(in the interest of full disclosure, i have never tried large game hunting with a dog. just upland birds. i don't believe i am prejudice for or against. though i read the posts on this forum.)

i am amazed that something that didn't have a dog spin on it all of a sudden picked one up.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 17, 2009)

Dont turn em loose near me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlevel (Dec 17, 2009)

tompkinsgil said:


> whats it matter





Carolina Diesel said:


> Well between you me and a fence post.... all i can say is thats my story and i am stickin to it!!!!!





Florida Curdog said:


> How are you supposed to get them tested if you can't transport them??  I don't think anyone is going to come to the woods when you catch them at 2:00 am and test them before you load it in the truck.





curdogs4sure said:


> We test all ours for car sickness in the back of the truck.





Carolina Diesel said:


>




These are the posts JustUs4All was referring to.   Look at the avatars.   Look at the screen names.    You don't think it is reasonable to say that this is the "attitude that causes so many folks to have a problem with dog hunting" and will eventually lead to "the death of hog dogging in Georgia"?  

No matter whether or not the OP said anything about dogging, these are the people who responded, and these are the attitudes JU4A meant.  No one is "jumping to conclusions."


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2009)

the fact that someone engages in activites, LEGAL ACTIVITES, you don't.. or they have a given picture in their avatar.

just cause the dog guys post something... IN ANY FORUM/thread here, that you (in the generic sense) disgree with.. THAT will be the reason for the demise of hog dogging in georgia... 

these guys hunt hogs, with dogs... and they have pictures of hogs and or dogs in their avatars... and sometimes even themselves, but whats wrong with that? they like what they do. they're proud if it. they post the pictures. IT IS LEGAL (hog dogging)

bad doggers!!! bad doggers!!! come to think if it.. you guys are ugly too... edit yourself out of the pictures! 

SMALL EDIT: DOG AND RELOCATION ARE NOT DIRECTLY RELATED.
relocation can happen without dogs.
dog hunting can happen without relocating hogs.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Yep.  Bunch of peckerwoods.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if they catch them with dogs, in a pen, in a trap, or herd them mounted on housecats.  If they are moving them illegally, and/or for relocation, they are still a bunch of peckerwoods.


Ya know it alwayes amazes me that the mods on here lets some get away with name calling and some can even get banned for it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2009)

How about everybody settle down, so we don`t have to lock this one down.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 17, 2009)

why not just get ya some out tha market bulliten ??


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 17, 2009)

IMAPEOPLEPERSON said:


> hey ya'll im lookin to buy some feral hogs, Im wanting about 3 to 5 at least one Boar. If anybody has any give me a PM. Im located in the Macon area and will come and get them.
> Thanks
> Scotty



What you want these hogs for ?


----------



## Woodscrew (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't we just all get along?


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 17, 2009)

It is illegal unless you have a permit from the Dept. Of Agriculture. Even then you have guidlines that have to be followed. Then have them tested. If you get caught transporting and releasing , I hear it is a fine of up to $10'000.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> these are the posts justus4all was referring to.   Look at the avatars.   Look at the screen names.    You don't think it is reasonable to say that this is the "attitude that causes so many folks to have a problem with dog hunting" and will eventually lead to "the death of hog dogging in georgia"?
> 
> No matter whether or not the op said anything about dogging, these are the people who responded, and these are the attitudes ju4a meant.  No one is "jumping to conclusions."



wow you got a bunch of quotes from people all from other states.thats so relevant to georgia law


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Ya know it alwayes amazes me that the mods on here lets some get away with name calling and some can even get banned for it.


DONT BE INSINUATING THAT SOME MODS SHOW FAVORITISM BECAUSE THAT IS CAUSE TO BE BANNED ALSO IF YOUR CERTAIN PEOPLE THAT IS


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2009)

tompkinsgil said:


> whats it matter



Just spread of disease that's all. Nothing really important. 


T


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 19, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOW YOU GOT A BUNCH OF QUOTES FROM PEOPLE ALL FROM OTHER STATES.THATS SO RELEVANT TO GEORGIA LAW



x2 x3 x4 x5 x6! get the point, now cry some more about all us so called peckerwoods!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 19, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOW YOU GOT A BUNCH OF QUOTES FROM PEOPLE ALL FROM OTHER STATES.THATS SO RELEVANT TO GEORGIA LAW



Two from Fla, one from SC, two from GA.  It is still the  attitude that I find troubling.  I don't have a problem in the world with hunting hogs.  My problem is with the attitude of who cares what my entertainment might cost my neighbors and the lack of respect for the property rights of others.   

I understand that hog hunters view hogs as game that is fun to hunt and good to eat.  Many hog hunters either do not understand that many landowners and farmers view hogs as destructive vermin capable of inflicting an enormous amount of damage to their land and crops or they just don't care.


----------



## JohnE (Dec 19, 2009)

Is there anyone who is actually a farmer on here?

If not then SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 19, 2009)

ever notice its always the same people that cry on here? them same people bad mouth doggers but ya never hear them say anything about the Ga. hog farmers that opened their gates and let all the hogs they had out when the bottem fell outta the market. not to call anyone out, REDLEVEL, but the next time ya go looking for peckerwoods look in your own backyard first before ya go lookind in Fl.


----------



## Swineqhog (Dec 19, 2009)

*Hogs*

He just asked if somebody had some hogs for sale and it turned into this. Redlevel hates hogs and pretty much hates doggers. This forum is for hog hunting and hog doggers which leads me to ask why he's always on this forum? Could it be just to ?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Swineqhog said:


> He just asked if somebody had some hogs for sale and it turned into this. Redlevel hates hogs and pretty much hates doggers. This forum is for hog hunting and hog doggers which leads me to ask why he's always on this forum? Could it be just to ?


Um lets see swinehog,I really think so.Us pekerwoods is gonna get red a load if pigs for a Bday present wanta pitch in?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 19, 2009)

We killed a sow with no ears on our club a few weeks ago..I wonder what happened to her ears? Killed a few small boars with ripped up ears to..All running in the same group..Even killed a boar with his teeth cut out..Dang I wonder how that happened? All I know is we have 16 less hogs now


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 19, 2009)

Swineqhog said:


> He just asked if somebody had some hogs for sale and it turned into this. Redlevel hates hogs and pretty much hates doggers. This forum is for hog hunting and hog doggers which leads me to ask why he's always on this forum? Could it be just to ?










 Some one should take note of this remark and take the actions needed to get the trouble makers like "Redlevel" out of the "HOG HUNTING FORUM!!!!" and all the others that come on here and whin about hogs and the doggers... Deer in georgia are just as much as a threat to the farmes crops as the hogs are, but you dont see us goin on the deer hunting forum and whinnin??? Now quit high jackin the mans thread


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 19, 2009)

IMAPEOPLEPERSON said:


> hey ya'll im lookin to buy some feral hogs, Im wanting about 3 to 5 at least one Boar. If anybody has any give me a PM. Im located in the Macon area and will come and get them.
> Thanks
> Scotty



Hey man dont worry about what they say they done me the same way when i asked the very same question... Just ignore all the little pecker knats


----------



## gin house (Dec 19, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> There are several posts on this thread that illustrate the attitude that causes so many folks have a problem with hog dog hunting.  That attitude will, in my opinion, eventually lead to the death of hog dogging in Georgia.



 these things happen just the same as shady things happen with you and deerhunting, i see by your avitar youre a deerhunter, you mean to tell me you never do things illegal or shady in deerhunting??? i seriously doubt it, these guys just dont mind talkin about it upfront. anyways,  this attutude is not what will be the death of hog hunting, what will be the death of hog hunting is when you have so called hunters that bad mouth other hunters for how and what they do, just fuel the fire the the animal rights groups. what will be the death of hog hunting is people who whine and cry about legal/illegal, despise hog doggin, the animal rights groups own the politicians and lawmakers now, thats a fact, it all goin down hill from here, people are too so called "civilized" for hunting and any animal use, the way they want it is the way you will have it one day, no animal use, no animal ownership, theres nothing you can do about it.   wonder if the forefathers had arguements about hog doggin/ moving animals illegally and stupiud things like that????? no, they werent eat up in the government running every bit of their buisness.  anyways, im like Nicodeomus, i came up a couple hundred years too late.................quit whining, if thats all youre gonna do what are the babies gonna do??????????????


----------



## gin house (Dec 19, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> There are several posts on this thread that illustrate the attitude that causes so many folks have a problem with hog dog hunting.  That attitude will, in my opinion, eventually lead to the death of hog dogging in Georgia.



hey man, cops 15 minutes-9mm 1.5 minutes. who will protect you until they come?          the anti gun people like to hear things like this, this is kind of atiitude that will be the death of bearing arms........ironic aint it???


----------



## gin house (Dec 19, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Just spread of disease that's all. Nothing really important.
> 
> throwback, that statement was so funny,,, no dont haul them for the sake of disease.......man have you heard of the epidemics like aids, bird flue, swine flu????? ive never seen any law about hauling people with aids or one of these other diseases that kill for the purpose of transport. kind of funny aint it tompkinsgil??????  dont release any hog, throwback is terrified of brucelliosis. dont worry about how mant people he passed on the street that has aids, deadly influenza,  trips me out what people will say to be heard......]


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 19, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> We killed a sow with no ears on our club a few weeks ago..I wonder what happened to her ears? Killed a few small boars with ripped up ears to..All running in the same group..Even killed a boar with his teeth cut out..Dang I wonder how that happened? All I know is we have 16 less hogs now



Gadawg ya ever thought about a dog getn ahold of them hogs ears?Alot of people think that a hog without ears was turned out and the ears was cut off so a dog could not catch it but most hogs ears were chewd of because the dogs had to hold them to long because someone didnt get to them quick anough.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 19, 2009)

gin house said:


> Throwback said:
> 
> 
> > Just spread of disease that's all. Nothing really important.
> ...


----------



## redlevel (Dec 19, 2009)

gin house said:


> anyways, im like Nicodeomus,



I read your posts.  I can't really make out much from them, but one thing I can say for sure:  you _ain't_ like Nicodemus.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 19, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Some one should take note of this remark and take the actions needed to get the trouble makers like "Redlevel" out of the "_*HOG HUNTING FORUM*_!!!!" and all the others that come on here and whin about hogs and the doggers... Deer in georgia are just as much as a threat to the farmes crops as the hogs are, but you dont see us goin on the deer hunting forum and whinnin??? Now quit high jackin the mans thread



So.. Whats a thread about BUYING hogs doing here? Since your so worried about proper thread placement and  replys to those threads that meet your approval...  

Since the day I first read a post from a dogger catching a hog for whatever reason he had, I couldnt for the life of me figure out why it wasnt on a TRAPPING forum instead of a hog HUNTING forum.. Trapping means catching an animal alive by whatever means right? Hunting is KILLING the animal , not taking it alive.. Or so I always thought..


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2009)

...some funny stuff in here....


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 19, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> So.. Whats a thread about BUYING hogs doing here? Since your so worried about proper thread placement and  replys to those threads that meet your approval...
> 
> Since the day I first read a post from a dogger catching a hog for whatever reason he had, I couldnt for the life of me figure out why it wasnt on a TRAPPING forum instead of a hog HUNTING forum.. Trapping means catching an animal alive by whatever means right? Hunting is KILLING the animal , not taking it alive.. Or so I always thought..


Well red what do you call riding in the truck at night with night vision hanging. 
out the window looking for a hog to shoot?


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 19, 2009)

I spend 99% of my time in the field on foot, or sitting in a chair, or standing on the highest spot on a field I can locat to spot hogs as they come out of the tree line. The other 1% of the time I'm going to another field on the same piece of property and use the thermal so I dont drive into a ditch..  The truck gets parked and I used a 4 wheeler to go from spot to spot typically trying to spot them beore I get to close and scare them. I rarely see them when I'm moving from spot to spot. I dont hunt from a vehicle. But I do see where your going with this. As opposed to dealing with the point of my previous post you thought you'd try to kick dirt, typical..

  Trapping is still a very honorable skill, something to be proud of.  Trapping is catching animals alive, right? Hunting is finding them and killing them on the spot , right?


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 19, 2009)

Have yall not fiqured out RED starts crap like this all the time and sits back and laughs as everone does exactly what he likes to see people do and that is fuss . Just stop falling for it as he is just very biter and bored.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 19, 2009)

You are right on one point, I am kinda bored ATM, too soggy to hunt where I want so I'm on the darn interweb instead!

I didnt start this thread about hogs for sale, I didnt start any of the threads about doggers catching hogs. The thread going from hog sales to illegal transporting and wasnt my doing either.. When C.D. made a point to say this was a HOGHUNTINGFORUM, I did take the time to ask why catching hogs was on a HUNTING forum just as I asked why a sales thread was on a HUNTING forum in the first place.

Catch is a synonym for trap, niether mean 'hunt'.

 Ive always thought this forum as a whole outta have a section devoted to trapping..


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 19, 2009)

Wrong red!!! I was talking about redlevel always wanting a good fuss. Just calling it like i see it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2009)

JohnE said:


> Is there anyone who is actually a farmer on here?
> 
> If not then SHUT YOUR MOUTH



yes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 19, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Gadawg ya ever thought about a dog getn ahold of them hogs ears?Alot of people think that a hog without ears was turned out and the ears was cut off so a dog could not catch it but most hogs ears were chewd of because the dogs had to hold them to long because someone didnt get to them quick anough.


  I guess the dogs chisled that 300lb boars teeth out to..These hogs were caught hogs that had been in a pen and turned back out..I might of been born at night but not last night  I dont have a problem with dog hunters at all..Sept for a few I know down around where I hunt..


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Why would a dog hunter cut the ears off and for sure why would a dog hunter knock or cut out the tusk?Thats kinda like killn a trophy buck and not bein able to keep the rack right?


----------



## buckraw (Dec 20, 2009)

If you haven't got already you probably will in a few years anyway.  The best way to transport them is dead!! You can lose your hunting rights from the landowners from around here for not killing them when you catchem


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 20, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Why would a dog hunter cut the ears off and for sure why would a dog hunter knock or cut out the tusk?Thats kinda like killn a trophy buck and not bein able to keep the rack right?



cutting the ears off hogs makes them harder to catch, knocking the wetters off a hog keeps his bottem teeth from getting ground down making them long daggers aka dog killers. they do it alot on the morman ranch in fl. to combat pouchers. id be willing to bet it wasnt a dogger that let them hogs loose!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

Some of my best freinds are farmers. They hate  hogs, about as bad as most of you would hate roaches in your home. We have worked hard to remove the pigs on the farm behind my house, and would be extremly upset if anyone released wild hogs in the woods so they would have hogs to hunt. That is selfish and self serving. Buying hogs to fatten up and slaughter, no problem. Don't get caught releasing wild hogs in my neck of the woods. Some of these boys wearing John Deere hats, who are farmers, might not take to kindly to it.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 20, 2009)

just wondering why people cant mind there buisness!!! and its always the same people we should have a dog hunters site and a seperate i guess what you would call a gun hunters site


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 20, 2009)

IMAPEOPLEPERSON said:


> hey ya'll im lookin to buy some feral hogs, Im wanting about 3 to 5 at least one Boar. If anybody has any give me a PM. Im located in the Macon area and will come and get them.
> Thanks
> Scotty


This is what this thread was about not releasing-relocating or turning loose on someones farm. There is always certain people that have to always flip things around to something it wasn't to start with  Now all we hear is a bunch of  Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> This is what this thread was about not releasing-relocating or turning loose on someones farm. There is always certain people that have to always flip things around to something it wasn't to start with  Now all we hear is a bunch of  Thanks.





Then why does he want a boar, with those sows? If he`s lookin` to start a hog farm, why wouldn`t he want good stock, that he knows is from good sources?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 20, 2009)

You would have to ask him that question. Might be a $$$ thing you can get wild ones cheap to free.


----------



## gin house (Dec 20, 2009)

why does everybody talk about turning hogs loose?  theres been hogs runnin wild for no telling how long, in florida didnt the spanish bring them with them? freerange is the way they started.  anyways, some people love hunting hogs with a rifle and stand and come on here bragging about it, why are you so mad at the doggers that supposedly turn them loose???? doesnt that keep you huntin????? theres two different kinds of hog hunters ones that love em and ones that hate them, i love to hunt them.  theres a guy up here that traps them, hes about 50 yr old, he said hes been trapin them since he was in high school in his back yard and makin good money off them,  i know theyve been around here for 35 years, no tellin how long theyve been in ga and florida.  moderators, why dont yall make a hog doggers  post, please.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

gin house is correct i can remember when i was a little kid tagging along with my dad deer hunting in south georgia, there were hogs where we hunted way back then. From the way the older folks talked they had been there for years. Most of the guys we hunted with kinda liked the fact that they may get to kill a hog while deer hunting. there are very few places left in georgia that does not have a hog population of some kind. So chances are that if you have suitable habitat hogs could show up any day ,not because someone put them there,but because the population is growing.    there is one sure way to get rid of feral hogs in georgia,  get the DNR to manage them  ,just look at what they have done for the whitetailed deer.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 20, 2009)

I have hunted quail in the swamps of Whitewater Creek in South Taylor County and the Flint River in North and East Taylor County and the Butler Level in Middle Taylor County since 1958.  I  hunted in the sands of West Taylor County in the early 60s and 70s.  I never saw a feral hog until deer hunters started releasing them on Whitewater in the South and the Flint river in the North in the middle-late 70s.  By the early 80s the Whitewater hogs had worked their way up to the Butler Level.

I don't know about Florida or anywhere in Georgia except Taylor County, but there were no feral hogs where I hunted until so-called "sportsmen" started releasing them on their deer leases.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats the truth nega hh thats why i dont care if i ever kill another deer, They have wipped out the deer with these stupid 12 deer limits and coyotes. Thats exactly why im glad to see the hogs moving on up.Kill one 25 more are born to take its place. So MORE POWER TO THE HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Have you hugged a hog today ??????? I HAVE


----------



## redlevel (Dec 21, 2009)

curdogs4sure said:


> Have you hugged a hog today ??????? I HAVE



I wondered about that odor.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 21, 2009)

Bitter and bored huh !!! Naw our hogs are clean we tie'm, washem, brush there teeth and the give them a few fertility pills then turnem back where we caughtem. We are taking some A.I classes just to make sure there with piglets next time we see them.Have you hugged a hog today?????????


----------



## redlevel (Dec 21, 2009)

curdogs4sure said:


> Bitter and bored huh !!! Naw our hogs are clean we tie'm, washem, brush there teeth and the give them a few fertility pills then turnem back where we caughtem. We are taking some A.I classes just to make sure there with piglets next time we see them.Have you hugged a hog today?????????



Well, if that's the way you like to rock.

Sounds like you are right intimate with them.   I guess most anything goes now.

Night night.  I'll leave you alone with Miss Piggy.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 21, 2009)

Good night bitter and bored go take your medicine and get a good nights sleep so you can get in everybodys buisness tomorow. AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE YOU HUGGED A HOG TODAY?  P.S YOU SHOULD SEE MISS PIGGY


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 21, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I have hunted quail in the swamps of Whitewater Creek in South Taylor County and the Flint River in North and East Taylor County and the Butler Level in Middle Taylor County since 1958.  I  hunted in the sands of West Taylor County in the early 60s and 70s.  I never saw a feral hog until deer hunters started releasing them on Whitewater in the South and the Flint river in the North in the middle-late 70s.  By the early 80s the Whitewater hogs had worked their way up to the Butler Level.
> 
> I don't know about Florida or anywhere in Georgia except Taylor County, but there were no feral hogs where I hunted until so-called "sportsmen" started releasing them on their deer leases.



So are you saying they wouldnt be there if the deer hunters didnt relocate them. From what iv seen they have adapted to taylor pretty good. Im sure they would be there with or without that extra little bump. Im not saying i agree with relocating hogs, but its kinda like global warming.  If the ice is gone melt, its gonna melt. If the land is suitable for hogs, therewill be hogs sooner or later. no matter what


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 21, 2009)

From WIkipedia

*Hunting* is the practice of pursuing living animals (usually wildlife) for food, recreation, or trade. In present-day use, the term refers to lawful hunting, as distinguished from poaching, which is the killing, trapping or capture of the hunted species contrary to applicable law. The species which are hunted are referred to as game and are usually mammals and migratory or non-migratory gamebirds.

Hunting can also involve the elimination of vermin, as a means of pest control to prevent diseases caused by overpopulation. Hunting advocates state that hunting can be a necessary component[1] of modern wildlife management, for example to help maintain a population of healthy animals within an environment's ecological carrying capacity when natural checks such as predators are absent.[


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 21, 2009)

> these things happen just the same as shady things happen with you and deerhunting, i see by your avitar youre a deerhunter, you mean to tell me you never do things illegal or shady in deerhunting??? i seriously doubt it, these guys just dont mind talkin about it upfront. anyways, this attutude is not what will be the death of hog hunting, what will be the death of hog hunting is when you have so called hunters that bad mouth other hunters for how and what they do, just fuel the fire the the animal rights groups. what will be the death of hog hunting is people who whine and cry about legal/illegal, despise hog doggin, the animal rights groups own the politicians and lawmakers now, thats a fact, it all goin down hill from here, people are too so called "civilized" for hunting and any animal use, the way they want it is the way you will have it one day, no animal use, no animal ownership, theres nothing you can do about it. wonder if the forefathers had arguements about hog doggin/ moving animals illegally and stupiud things like that????? no, they werent eat up in the government running every bit of their buisness. anyways, im like Nicodeomus, i came up a couple hundred years too late.................quit whining, if thats all youre gonna do what are the babies gonna do??????????????



There is some good stuff in this thread, but this statement kind of stuck out.  Apparently we ALL do illegal stuff?

Well actually, I for one, try to keep it legal, all the way!


----------



## 56willysnut (Dec 21, 2009)

This is kinda turning into a corn baiting type discussion. Both sides have their opinion......   grabbing a bag of popcorn and pulling up a chair to see how it develops.


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2009)

How can a guy asking to buy something turn into this? If ya'll don't keep it civil, there's gonna be some flags flying. Got it???


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 21, 2009)

mauk trapper said:


> What you want these hogs for ?


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Then why does he want a boar, with those sows? If he`s lookin` to start a hog farm, why wouldn`t he want good stock, that he knows is from good sources?



All he had to do was state what he was doing with them, but he did not, and then when asked, he still did not answer, sooo like others, one would assume he might be going to set'em loose somewhere's. Yep! i know what assuming things does. 

Guess yall scared him off and we'll never know now


----------



## redlevel (Dec 21, 2009)

LJay said:


> How can a guy asking to buy something turn into this? If ya'll don't keep it civil, there's gonna be some flags flying. Got it???





AWBOWHUNTER said:


> All he had to do was state what he was doing with them, but he did not, and then when asked, he still did not answer, sooo like others, one would assume he might be going to set'em loose somewhere's. Yep! i know what assuming things does.
> 
> Guess yall scared him off and we'll never know now



You got to admit there, Missuh High She'iff, the Original Post _was_ sort of provocative.


----------



## bertdawg (Dec 21, 2009)

He asked a simple question, and he was given more questions than  answers. If you dont have pigs for him why reply with silly comments? Sorry I posted but it was just a simple question.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 21, 2009)

IMAPEOPLEPERSON said:


> hey ya'll im lookin to buy some feral hogs, Im wanting about 3 to 5 at least one Boar. If anybody has any give me a PM. Im located in the Macon area and will come and get them.
> Thanks
> Scotty



He specifically asked for feral hogs.  As long as USDA goes in and inspects them within 30 days of transporting them there is no problem.  If you can't get USDA to go in the swamp to inspect them on their own then.. Go, catch, pen where they were caught, inspect, then transport.  If that is the case then the law hasn't been violated.  He can release them if he has the landowner’s permission.  He still hasn't broken the law.  Anybody know any landowners who want them released?   most everything else is   and I am only referring to GA since he is in the MACON AREA.  Next time I go I will get you 4 sows and a boar no problem.  You going to need to bring ice when you pick um up


----------



## bertdawg (Dec 21, 2009)

Every post on  this thread is  including this one.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 21, 2009)

bertdawg said:


> Every post on  this thread is  including this one.



Yep you are correct because he asked for responders to PM him


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 21, 2009)

jester896 said:


> he specifically asked for feral hogs.  As long as usda goes in and inspects them within 30 days of transporting them there is no problem.  If you can't get usda to go in the swamp to inspect them on their own then.. Go, catch, pen where they were caught, inspect, then transport.  If that is the case then the law hasn't been violated.  He can release them if he has the landowner’s permission.  He still hasn't broken the law.  Anybody know any landowners who want them released?   Most everything else is   And i am only referring to ga since he is in the macon area.  Next time i go i will get you 4 sows and a boar no problem.  You going to need to bring ice when you pick um up


you may be a poacher but i take back every other bad thing i every said because this is the most well informed post on this thread yet! If you would like to meet some landowners who want them though get out of our neck of the woods and away from the ag industry say camden,brantley,clinch counties and landowners will beg for you to bring them hogs  i guess if the choice is a 80 inch buck or  300lb boar with teeth hogs are the trophy!


----------



## merican (Dec 21, 2009)

I am pretty new here, but have noticed on several occasions all it takes is mention of release or transport and some poor guy looses his thread. Not trying to stirr the pot just an observation.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 21, 2009)

Jester896 said:


> He specifically asked for feral hogs.  As long as USDA goes in and inspects them within 30 days of transporting them there is no problem.  If you can't get USDA to go in the swamp to inspect them on their own then.. Go, catch, pen where they were caught, inspect, then transport.  If that is the case then the law hasn't been violated.  He can release them if he has the landowner’s permission.  He still hasn't broken the law.





HOGDOG76 said:


> THIS IS THE MOST WELL INFORMED POST ON THIS THREAD YET!   !




Well, I guess this is where we can all agree.  No one can take offense if someone abides by the law.  As I understand it, the conditions Jester has laid out are what it takes to catch hogs and release them in a legal manner.

I would bet, though, the ratio of those released illegally to those released legally would run at least 999 to 1.

I would guess that the landowner might be subject to livestock enclosure laws if "his" pigs caused an accident, though.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 21, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> YOU MAY BE A POACHER BUT I TAKE BACK EVERY OTHER BAD THING I EVERY SAID BECAUSE THIS IS THE MOST WELL INFORMED POST ON THIS THREAD YET! IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME LANDOWNERS WHO WANT THEM THOUGH GET OUT OF OUR NECK OF THE WOODS AND AWAY FROM THE AG INDUSTRY SAY CAMDEN,BRANTLEY,CLINCH COUNTIES AND LANDOWNERS WILL BEG FOR YOU TO BRING THEM HOGS I GUESS IF THE CHOICE IS A 80 INCH BUCK OR  300LB BOAR WITH TEETH HOGS ARE THE TROPHY!



LOL...That is why they only have 80 inch bucks


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 21, 2009)

redlevel said:


> well, i guess this is where we can all agree.  No one can take offense if someone abides by the law.  As i understand it, the conditions jester has laid out are what it takes to catch hogs and release them in a legal manner.
> 
> I would bet, though, the ratio of those released illegally to those released legally would run at least 999 to 1.
> 
> I would guess that the landowner might be subject to livestock enclosure laws if "his" pigs caused an accident, though.



that is what i find ridiculous about our argument. Illegal relocation is wrong but why leave a legal loophole at all if there is a legitimate threat of spreading disease or bankrupting the ag industry  since the animals are feral and not domestic i dont believe there is any liability especially since there would be no way of establishing who let that particular hog go


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 22, 2009)

According to Wolfpack in another thread..It is legal as long as you have acquired a permit through Dept. of Agriculture to transport live hogs......only IF.....the hog being transported is going to a "high fenced" ranch or the destination is a place of slaughter

He is in FL and if that is the way the law is written there I am kind of OK with that as well.  Most high fence areas maintain them well and they are less likely to get out destroying someone else’s property.  Usually they maintain food sources as well as the fences so they are more likely not to leave there.  Free range is a whole different thing.  I could only hope that GA adapts some of the same polices.  I personally totally disagree with free range release of feral hogs of any kind.  You can have all of the hogs we catch if you want them just bring ice so they don’t spoil on the way home.  I would rather put someone on a 140+ inch deer than transport hogs to create a problem that until now didn’t exist.  If the food sources were better in Camden, Brantley, and Clinch they would have hogs.  There are plenty in Lowndes it won’t take um long to work through Lanier.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 22, 2009)

Jester896 said:


> He specifically asked for feral hogs.  As long as USDA goes in and inspects them within 30 days of transporting them there is no problem.  If you can't get USDA to go in the swamp to inspect them on their own then.. Go, catch, pen where they were caught, inspect, then transport.  If that is the case then the law hasn't been violated.  He can release them if he has the landowner’s permission.  He still hasn't broken the law.  Anybody know any landowners who want them released?   most everything else is   and I am only referring to GA since he is in the MACON AREA.  Next time I go I will get you 4 sows and a boar no problem.  You going to need to bring ice when you pick um up


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re*



mauk trapper said:


> What you want these hogs for ?



Just wanted to raise a few feral hogs in a pen and kill them for meat at a later date.


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re*



AWBOWHUNTER said:


> All he had to do was state what he was doing with them, but he did not, and then when asked, he still did not answer, sooo like others, one would assume he might be going to set'em loose somewhere's. Yep! i know what assuming things does.
> 
> Guess yall scared him off and we'll never know now



Just wanting the SOW for the Boar. The Boar for the breeding. and the piglets to eat. in a pen, not intending to let them go. Seemed like a easy yes/no question, sorry if i did'nt tell ya'll what i did last night either. Thats all i wanted to know, not if hog doggin was the same as trapping, or if they had ears or teeth still on them, just wanting a couple for fun and killing them when they get a little bigger. They sure do taste good, and moneys tight with the Obama Administration, and Yes money is an issue too. or im gonna blame it on that when my wife ask about them in the pen. I guess some questions you can't get a straight answer on. Thanks to the guys that did give me a response on the question i asked, i sure do appreciate it.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally I hope you wore it out last night  You get um inspected, help me catch um and I will bring um to ya..No Problem


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 22, 2009)

When we goin?


----------



## redlevel (Dec 22, 2009)

IMAPEOPLEPERSON said:


> Just wanting the SOW for the Boar. The Boar for the breeding. and the piglets to eat. in a pen, not intending to let them go. Seemed like a easy yes/no question, sorry if i did'nt tell ya'll what i did last night either. Thats all i wanted to know, not if hog doggin was the same as trapping, or if they had ears or teeth still on them, just wanting a couple for fun and killing them when they get a little bigger. They sure do taste good, and moneys tight with the Obama Administration, and Yes money is an issue too. or im gonna blame it on that when my wife ask about them in the pen. I guess some questions you can't get a straight answer on. Thanks to the guys that did give me a response on the question i asked, i sure do appreciate it.



You will probably come out much cheaper in the long run, and you will definitely have better stock, if you go to a livestock sale and buy some domesticated stock.  Someone will haul them to you for a nominal charge.

Far as that goes, if money is really an issue, you can go to the grocery store and buy your pork cheaper than you can raise it, if you have to buy feed for the hogs.  Do you have any idea how much feed a boar and three or four sows will eat?  If you have three or four sows, that's 40 to 50 pigs a year you are going to have to deal with.

Also, any time someone on this forum wants to buy a feral boar and three or four sows, I am going to question their motives.  That's why they call it a "forum."  If you didn't want all the comments, you should have put a wanted ad in the Market Bulletin, or even on the S&S on this site where comments aren't allowed.


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 22, 2009)

imapeopleperson said:


> just wanted to raise a few feral hogs in a pen and kill them for meat at a later date.



10-4


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 22, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You will probably come out much cheaper in the long run, and you will definitely have better stock, if you go to a livestock sale and buy some domesticated stock.  Someone will haul them to you for a nominal charge.
> 
> Far as that goes, if money is really an issue, you can go to the grocery store and buy your pork cheaper than you can raise it, if you have to buy feed for the hogs.  Do you have any idea how much feed a boar and three or four sows will eat?  If you have three or four sows, that's 40 to 50 pigs a year you are going to have to deal with.
> 
> Also, any time someone on this forum wants to buy a feral boar and three or four sows, I am going to question their motives.  That's why they call it a "forum."  If you didn't want all the comments, you should have put a wanted ad in the Market Bulletin, or even on the S&S on this site where comments aren't allowed.



And there you have it.  When he realizes just how much it will cost for food and the rest of the problems that WILL go along with the raising of these pigs, Redlevels figures are pretty correct, you will have about 80 pigs 4 sows and a worn out boar.  Then all of a sudden you will realize that you cannot maintain your original goals and have no other choice but to turn them loose because nobody will help you with your problem of under nourished pigs.  Oh yea, the second year will be even more productive.  You simply cannot eat all that you will have.  That’s were these people see this going.  Why…because it has happened time and time again. Why not just go to a place that has wild hogs, kill a couple of them, bring um home, eat them, and when they are gone, go get a couple more.  If money is a real issue, you buy the gas, come down, we will get you a couple of pigs, and I will buy the ice for the trip home with them.  That way Redlevel will not have to worry about the pigs you will eventually have to turn loose 3 counties away.  Butler and Reynolds area is fine just the way it is.  Best darn gun store in these parts…oh wait parts store.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 22, 2009)

Jester896 said:


> And there you have it.  When he realizes just how much it will cost for food and the rest of the problems that WILL go along with the raising of these pigs, Redlevels figures are pretty correct, you will have about 80 pigs 4 sows and a worn out boar.  Then all of a sudden you will realize that you cannot maintain your original goals and have no other choice but to turn them loose because nobody will help you with your problem of under nourished pigs.  Oh yea, the second year will be even more productive.  You simply cannot eat all that you will have.  That’s were these people see this going.  Why…because it has happened time and time again. Why not just go to a place that has wild hogs, kill a couple of them, bring um home, eat them, and when they are gone, go get a couple more.  If money is a real issue, you buy the gas, come down, we will get you a couple of pigs, and I will buy the ice for the trip home with them.  That way Redlevel will not have to worry about the pigs you will eventually have to turn loose 3 counties away.  Butler and Reynolds area is fine just the way it is.  Best darn gun store in these parts…oh wait parts store.



Glad you cleared that up before ""SOMEONE"" started   again.....


----------



## MULE (Dec 22, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You will probably come out much cheaper in the long run, and you will definitely have better stock, if you go to a livestock sale and buy some domesticated stock.  Someone will haul them to you for a nominal charge.
> 
> Far as that goes, if money is really an issue, you can go to the grocery store and buy your pork cheaper than you can raise it, if you have to buy feed for the hogs.  Do you have any idea how much feed a boar and three or four sows will eat?  If you have three or four sows, that's 40 to 50 pigs a year you are going to have to deal with.
> 
> Also, any time someone on this forum wants to buy a feral boar and three or four sows, I am going to question their motives.  That's why they call it a "forum."  If you didn't want all the comments, you should have put a wanted ad in the Market Bulletin, or even on the S&S on this site where comments aren't allowed.


Unless you know the manager at a restaurant and he'll let you have all the scraps at the end of the night. Hog food is real cheap then.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 22, 2009)

So does anyone have hogs for sale?


----------



## satman32935 (Dec 23, 2009)

can get produce outta the cule pile for free


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 23, 2009)

Well i guess that sums up my yes/no question. Thanks


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 23, 2009)

georgia_home said:


> i just wanted to understand..
> 
> There was not 1 mention of hog doggin in the original post. And this turns into an some folks venting against hog dogging.
> 
> ...



yeah budd hate to brake it to you if you put some thing on the hog hunting forum there will be hog dogers posting on it because i bet 70 to 80% of the hog hunting forum is hog doggers


----------

